# please link me to the lizardmen (new codex tactica)



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

Please link me to the new lizardmen tactica, thank you wonderful mods!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Not quite sure what you asking for here chap, care to elaborate a little? If you want specific tactical advice for playing Lizardmen it would probably be best just to ask your questions, we have enough LM players about who could answer anything specific.


----------

